# Eating at Subway



## rasputin (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm doing very well lately and have been experimenting a bit. I ate at Subway and while it didn't ruin me, it did make me worse off. I was going to the bathroom more frequently than i had. thankfully, 24 hours and i'm well again.I'm curious why my body reacted this way. The bread should be fine, and the veggies. What about the cold cuts? I haven't had trouble with cold cuts elsewhere. Is there a reason why subway cold cuts would particularly give me trouble?Is there anything at subway thats ibs safe?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually people are better off with turkey or lean ham rather than cold cuts, and it may depend on how much fat (oil vinegar, or mayonnaise you had added, as well as fat from cheese)Are you normally OK with raw veggies? Some IBSers do better with cooked veggies rather than raw ones like you usually get on a sandwich.And IBS does vary for reasons other than just food. If the heat is bothering you or you didn't sleep as well as usual the IBS may go off no matter how safe the food is.


----------

